# Redeeming points for a bedroom



## boxcar479 (Dec 25, 2010)

I want to request a two zone bedroom award.There is not a bedroom available on one of the shorter legs of the trip.It is a 3 leg trip with the LSL, CZ, CS. Will AGR let me redeem a bedroom award even though a br is not available all the way through? I already have booked a roomette award for this particular trip, if I have the extra points, and a bedroom is available on this trip except for the on the LSL will AGR let me change this from a rmtte. to a bedroom?


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 25, 2010)

You can always book a bedroom award, even if a bedroom is not available on one segment. You will not get a reduction on the redeemption through. I don't know if you'll go to the top of the wait list either.

A few years ago, I redeemed a bedroom award. On the CL, all bedrooms were sold out, but the family room was available. So I took the family room. (But the bedroom and family room is the same rate, so I don't know what would happen if going from a roomette to a bedroom on one segment.)


----------



## Rail Freak (Dec 27, 2010)

Call & see, Good Luck!!!

Have Fun


----------



## rrdude (Dec 27, 2010)

I had a similar situation this past July/August. I was traveling LAX-PDX-CHI-WAS.

I could get a bedroom on the Coast Starlight.

I could get a bedroom on the Capital Limited.

But *only roomettes* were available on the Empire Builder.

I had booked the entire 3-zone trip as a bedroom, but for two days, wasn't going to get one on the E.B.

At The_Traveler's suggestion, I called AGR, and "downgraded" the entire trip from a bedroom to a roomette. Saved me 15,000 points, (35K for a roomette vs. 50K for a bedroom) and I really didn't mind the smaller space.

If Amtrak had had a bedroom on the E.B. available, I certainly would have burned the add'l 15K, but they didn't.

And remember, if you are traveling short distances, where no sleeping accommodations are available on the train, to connect with your sleeper-equipped train, you are ENTITLED to be ticketed in Business Class, at no add'l "point-cost" to you........


----------



## boxcar479 (Dec 28, 2010)

Thank all. RF have you tried calling Amtrak or AGR in the last couple of days? The Big Storm of 2010, has all the reservationist BIZ ZEEE. But I called anyway using the AGR select priority booking number. I was on hold at least 20 minutews,on the priority number.When I told her this was for a trip in June, she said " let me get this right, June???" from the sound of voice, you woulda thought I was trying to book a trip to Mars :lol: Anyway the trip was a two zone award trip from TOL-SEA the roomette in question was on the short leg of the trip TOL-CHI just a few hours. I just swapped some trains and days and got a bedroom award all the way thru SEA


----------



## amamba (Dec 29, 2010)

Sort of on a similar topic, I am considering a trip from NYP - SEA on AGR points. I was thinking about taking the Cardinal to CHI, but there are no bedrooms available on that train. So could I book two separate AGR awards, a two zone roomette from NYP - CHI @ 20K points, stay in CHI a few nights, then do CHI - SEA in a bedroom for 30K points? If I am going to pay 50K points for a bedroom across the country and then not get the bedroom on one of the segments, I might as well break up the trip and spend some time in CHI town by doing a roomette redemption. I just really want the bedroom on the longer trip CHI - SEA.


----------



## Ispolkom (Dec 29, 2010)

Splitting the trip like that would be perfectly legal. I hope that you're considering traveling between Chicago and Seattle via Sacramento. It would be the same 30k points, and much as I, a son of North Dakota, prefer the Great Plains, most people seem to find the mountains more interesting country to travel through.


----------



## rrdude (Dec 29, 2010)

Ispolkom said:


> Splitting the trip like that would be perfectly legal. I hope that you're considering traveling between Chicago and Seattle via Sacramento. It would be the same 30k points, and much as I, a son of North Dakota, prefer the Great Plains, most people seem to find the mountains more interesting country to travel through.


You'll be fine either route you choose. I personally found the low lands of the Dakota's a lot more interesting than I thought they would be. But there is no arguing about the scenery on the Zephyr.........

It's like flipping a two-headed coin, and getting to call "Heads". You win either way.


----------



## boxcar479 (Dec 30, 2010)

I chose the SWC thru LA. up the coast on the CS. We will stay there a couple of days, and return on another AGR award SEA-SAC-GLS(BUS CONX)-FTW. Can't wait till June!!


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 30, 2010)

To go from CHI to SEA, I would either chose the CZ->CS (via SAC) or the SWC->CS (via LAX). More mileage, and either the Rockies (CZ) or more time in the PPC (SWC).

BTW - Any specific reason you're starting from NYP?




You can get the same award (points) for PVD - CHI! Plus it would use #67 (with the 2x1 seating in BC - you're entitled to BC on an award) and connect to the Cardinal in WAS!


----------



## amamba (Jan 3, 2011)

Dave,thanks for the tips  I was stating NYP because I am hoping to spend a weekend in the city visiting a friend, then starting my AGR trip from there. I do know I can take the trip from PVD using the same amount of points. It is just so hard to choose! I am leaning towards the CZ to the CS, but my H isn't as keen on that long on the train. Maybe baby steps for him?


----------

